# My DVR Expander issues



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

ok, just opened mine..

Powered down the TIVO,
powered up the drive
powered up the tivo and the tivo never gets past the Powering up screen.. seems to be rebooting over and over...

don't know if i should try connecting it with the tivo on...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I assume you have double-checked the eSATA cable to make sure it is firmly connected on both ends? If the cable is loose or not inserted fully on either end, the Tivo will reboot.

If you've confirmed that the eSATA cable is properly inserted, then you received a defective DVR Expander.


----------



## samaritan66 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine worked right out of the box.

I plugged in and connected the DVR Expander to the TiVo.

Went to the setup menu and told the TiVo I wanted to set up external storage
I was prompted for 3 thumbs down when the TiVo prompted (I never went to the restart setting under setup.

DVR came up like it normally did. It then said it was adding the storage.

Booted up fine.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

Could help to cut off some rubber off the cable so the plug is longer.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Joybob said:


> Could help to cut off some rubber off the cable so the plug is longer.


That should not be necessary with the bundled eSATA cable.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> That should not be necessary with the bundled eSATA cable.


It can't hurt.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

it worked, i reseated the cable and made sure it was firmly into the eSATA port of the TIVO.. all seems well. This does not instill confidence about the connection if the wife dusts, or the DVR expander gets move a little...


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't have that DUSTING problem - I do it myself and I don't - if you catch my meaning!!!! (G)


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

How far into the TiVo is the eSATA cord supposed to go? I can't get it in as far as the rubber cover touching the TiVo (there is always a little silver of the connector showing).

I also can't get TiVo to recognize that the drive is attached. Are these two things part of the same problem?

How hard do you have to shove the cord into the TiVo to get it to go all the way in (and, yes, I am putting it in with the correct side up)?

BS


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bsteenson said:


> How far into the TiVo is the eSATA cord supposed to go? I can't get it in as far as the rubber cover touching the TiVo (there is always a little silver of the connector showing).
> 
> I also can't get TiVo to recognize that the drive is attached. Are these two things part of the same problem?
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have to "shove" it in very hard, in fact you can damage the connector if you put too much pressure on it. It should seat snug/securely and not wobble around. However it sounds as if the supplied cable may be a bit problematic. Others found the same issue with OEM eSATA cables that came with other eSATA drives used on the S3's.

As *Joybob* points out, in some cases it has helped to trim a bit of the plastic away from the connector to get it to seat firmly. By your description that may be the answer. I haven't seen the WD DVR Expander cable, but I agree with *bkdtv*, I'd be surprised if they're supplying one that needed modifications...but you never know.

If the cable doesn't fit secure and snug without undue pressure, it's best not to force the issue (no pun intended...but that _was _pretty good  ). My advice would be to seek out a good replacement eSATA II cable such as the the SIIG CB-SA0111-S1 or one of good quality from a local CE store.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions, but trimming plastic would do no good, as the cable doesn't go far enough in to touch the plastic as is.

The cable provided is labeled a SATA 2 cable.

Why in heaven's name should I have to go buy another cable? I spent the extra money and resolved to make do with a smaller hard drive by using the "supported" drive for the very reason that it is supposed to be plug-and-play with no problems.

There's nothing "snug/secure" about the connection. It wiggles all over the place when seated as far in as it will go. Both ends of the cable are the same. 

Anyone else have any ideas?

BS


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine installed with no problems whatsoever.



(Don't forget to go into settings and activate the drive.)


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

How long is the cable?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bsteenson said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but trimming plastic would do no good, as the cable doesn't go far enough in to touch the plastic as is.
> 
> The cable provided is labeled a SATA 2 cable.
> 
> ...


A SATA II/2 cable would be correct. And I couldn't agree more, you shouldn't have to buy another cable. However if it is a cable issue and it isn't working you only have a couple of options; send everything back and hope a replacement drive has a better cable or get a cable that works.

I'd certainly be on the phone complaining to TiVo about it.

Out of curiosity, are you able to snap a few pics of the ends of the cable and post them so we can have a look? It might help us to see what you're dealing with and determine if some of these drives are being shipped w/bad cables as you're not the first one to complain.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Hooked up last night to my THD. The eSata cable seems fine. Not as snug as I would like, but tight enough not too wiggle. Booted up and I now have 85 hours of HD. I also do the dusting.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

Finally got the TiVo to notice and install the eSATA drive a couple of days ago (guess the cable was just in the "sweet spot" this attempt).

But tonight I had to move the entertainment center out to change a cable on another component (center on casters, smooth floor, didn't touch TiVo or eSATA drive) and just that little bit of movement was enough to send TiVo into a restart because it thought it lost connection with drive.

Definitely something wrong here. Guess I'll have to play the wait-on-hold-for-customer-service game and see what we can figure out. Hope I have enough minutes on my cell phone left this month for that waste of time.  

BS


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bsteenson said:


> Finally got the TiVo to notice and install the eSATA drive a couple of days ago (guess the cable was just in the "sweet spot" this attempt).
> 
> But tonight I had to move the entertainment center out to change a cable on another component (center on casters, smooth floor, didn't touch TiVo or eSATA drive) and just that little bit of movement was enough to send TiVo into a restart because it thought it lost connection with drive.
> 
> ...


It might be easier and quicker to just pick up a new cable that will work.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

Why assume it's the cable that is bad? Both ends of the cable are identical and both fit into the eSATA drive perfectly. If anything, it's the socket on the TiVo that is defective, at least on my unit.

BS


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bsteenson said:


> Why assume it's the cable that is bad? Both ends of the cable are identical and both fit into the eSATA drive perfectly. If anything, it's the socket on the TiVo that is defective, at least on my unit.
> 
> BS


I thought you were having problems at both ends, the eSATA drive and TiVo as you never mentioned that the cable fit into the eSATA drive properly until now.

It does indeed sound like theres a problem with the eSATA port on TiVowhich IIRC has been reported before. Unless you're willing to open the case and have a look at the positioning there's not much to do except ask for an exchange IMO.


----------



## LVMarcus (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone seen this? I plug the expander, and give it a good 15 seconds (min), no problem. Restart the tivo and it sees it, great. I select the option it presents to set up the device. Tivo restarts, and...nada. I never get the magic screen saying it's been activated, and the hours on the system page remain the same. So just to clarify, everything is properly plugged in, the tivo is seeing the expander, but can't seem to activate it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

LVMarcus said:


> Anyone seen this? I plug the expander, and give it a good 15 seconds (min), no problem. Restart the tivo and it sees it, great. I select the option it presents to set up the device. Tivo restarts, and...nada. I never get the magic screen saying it's been activated, and the hours on the system page remain the same. So just to clarify, everything is properly plugged in, the tivo is seeing the expander, but can't seem to activate it. Thanks for your help.


I assume you got the Expander and not a My Book, as My Books are not compatible with the TivoHD.

Double-check the eSATA cable connection to confirm that it is firmly inserted on both ends. If it is loose at all, the TiVo will not complete the upgrade process.

I would also try disconnecting and reconnecting the power to the TiVo after you connect the drive, as indicated in the instructions.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

LVMarcus said:


> Anyone seen this? I plug the expander, and give it a good 15 seconds (min), no problem. Restart the tivo and it sees it, great. I select the option it presents to set up the device. Tivo restarts, and...nada. I never get the magic screen saying it's been activated, and the hours on the system page remain the same. So just to clarify, everything is properly plugged in, the tivo is seeing the expander, but can't seem to activate it. Thanks for your help.


Need more input. (Five is alive!)

- What kind of TiVo?

- OEM internal drive or upgraded?

- What software version?

- What kind of eSATA drive (brand & model #)?

- OEM eSATA cable or replacement?

- Can you clarify all of the steps in a little more detail (screens you're seeing, etc.)?

- Are you restarting the DVR from the menu or unplugging it prior to installing the expansion drive and then plugging it back in?

- TiVo reboots at what point in the process?

There may be something wrong with the drive or TiVo or something else. We should be able to get it going with a little more info.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> I assume you got the Expander and not a My Book, as My Books are not compatible with the TivoHD.
> 
> Double-check the eSATA cable connection to confirm that it is firmly inserted on both ends. If it is loose at all, the TiVo will not complete the upgrade process.
> 
> I would also try disconnecting and reconnecting the power to the TiVo after you connect the drive, as indicated in the instructions.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

samaritan66 said:


> Mine worked right out of the box.
> 
> I plugged in and connected the DVR Expander to the TiVo.
> 
> ...


Basically what mine did also, with the exception mine had a message when I powered up saying this drive was not a supported drive 

Yea, I was like the hell your not a supported drive...

Read something here where it did someone else that way and they rebooted the tivo to fix it, so thats what I tried first and it fixed it.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Connected My DVR Extender per the instructions. Cable fits like a glove in both units and the unit is working just fine.


----------



## LVMarcus (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's some additional info that might be helpful.
* It's a tivo 3 series.
* Bought and Upgraded thru Weaknees.
* 98 hours HD, 927 hours SD.
* Software version 9.2a-01-2-648.
* Western Digital 500 GB My DVR Expander for TiVo HD and Series3. Bought from the tivo site.
* Cable and expander are OEM.
* Cable connections are firm at both ends.
* For screen shots go to http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
* All photos of screens are listed in numerical order (start at the bottom; I don't like it, but that's how they posted first to last)
* I'm: disconnecting the AC power from the Tivo. Connecting the eSATA cable to the Tivo and expander.Connecting the AC power to the expander. Waiting at least 15 seconds. Connecting the AC power to the Tivo,then following the onscreen directions.
* At this point the Tivo tells me it's detected the expander, and would I like to set up this device. Why, yes I would.
* Tivo then reboots, comes back on and I'm at Tivo Central.
* I should have that screen telling me it's all set up, but I don't.
* I go to External Storage thru Settings and it asks me if I would like to set up this device.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Bsteenson said:


> Finally got the TiVo to notice and install the eSATA drive a couple of days ago (guess the cable was just in the "sweet spot" this attempt).
> 
> But tonight I had to move the entertainment center out to change a cable on another component (center on casters, smooth floor, didn't touch TiVo or eSATA drive) and just that little bit of movement was enough to send TiVo into a restart because it thought it lost connection with drive.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I am having the same issue. I have an unrelated issue with the S3 that requires me to unplug the cable next to the eSata cable to get certain channels to appear. Even a small bump of the eSata cable causes the S3 to loose the drive and I have to go through multiple reboots and moving the cable around to get the drive to be seen by the S3 again.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

LVMarcus said:


> Here's some additional info that might be helpful.
> * It's a tivo 3 series.
> * Bought and Upgraded thru Weaknees.
> 
> ...


Did you read the eSATA FAQ stickied at the top of the forum? Or TiVo's own FAQ?

FAQ #5


> *Can I add an eSATA drive if I previously upgraded the hard drive in my TiVo?*
> 
> The new "plug and play" eSATA expansion support does not work if you previously upgraded the internal drive on the TiVoHD and Series3.
> 
> You can still add an eSATA drive to an upgraded TiVo, but doing so requires the "hack" discussed in Part III (#10) of this FAQ.


That is your problem. You are trying to use an eSATA drive with an upgraded TiVo, and the "plug and play" eSATA support does *not* function with upgraded TiVos.


----------



## TheOski (May 3, 2002)

Mine DVR Expander did not work. Tried of both Series 3 that I have and it says that it cant recognize it but weirdly each time I reboot I get the msg about that Tivo is now capable to use an external storage. I guess I will take it back to Best Buy and see a different one.


----------



## JFalc (May 3, 2005)

FYI, My cable was not the same on both ends.
It was supposed to be but there was a silver/aluminum portion of the connecter on one side that was not where it was supposed to be.
Manufacturing problem.
I had to shove that side of the connector into the DVR Expander but it worked
-John


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

LVMarcus said:


> Here's some additional info that might be helpful.
> * It's a tivo 3 series.
> * Bought and Upgraded thru Weaknees.


Thanks for all of the additional info. Unfortunately as *bkdtv *pointed out, once an internal drive has been upgraded it will no longer allow an eSATA drive to be added via P&P.

An external drive can be added to a Series 3 w/upgraded internal HDD by following the directions here:

http://www.mfslive.org

It involves removing the drive, connecting it to your PC and using the WinMFS program to make some modifications. If you're not comfortable with doing that you should contact Weaknees and see what they can do for you.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dsm363 said:


> Exactly! I am having the same issue. I have an unrelated issue with the S3 that requires me to unplug the cable next to the eSata cable to get certain channels to appear. Even a small bump of the eSata cable causes the S3 to loose the drive and I have to go through multiple reboots and moving the cable around to get the drive to be seen by the S3 again.


It sounds like the eSATA cable is loose at one or both ends and should be replaced with one that fits snugly. The SIIG eSATA to eSATA (SATA II) Cable is recommended along with others on this thread:

Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion


----------



## ksclayton (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a Tivo HD with the Tivo Extender (i.e. all Tivo approved...) in an entertainment center with a receiver on the same shelf and speakers on the outside (e.g. sources of EMI). Once the service update downloaded and the Extender was recognized, my box started rebooting quite continuosly. After reading the FAQ at the top of the forum, I decided to try a new shielded cable before returning/exchanging the box. I got the SIIG CB-SA0111-S1 and all is well.

No idea why an extra cable purchase was required, but the FAQ saved me from returning the Tivo HD box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ksclayton said:


> I have a Tivo HD with the Tivo Extender (i.e. all Tivo approved...) in an entertainment center with a receiver on the same shelf and speakers on the outside (e.g. sources of EMI). Once the service update downloaded and the Extender was recognized, my box started rebooting quite continuosly. After reading the FAQ at the top of the forum, I decided to try a new shielded cable before returning/exchanging the box. I got the SIIG CB-SA0111-S1 and all is well.
> 
> No idea why an extra cable purchase was required, but the FAQ saved me from returning the Tivo HD box.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the post...valuable info. :up:

There are multiple reports of WD's My DVR Expander eSATA cable being flaky for one reason or another. TiVo needs to force the issue with WD. No one should have to buy an additional cable to get things working.


----------



## ez73 (Nov 21, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> I assume you got the Expander and not a My Book, as My Books are not compatible with the TivoHD.
> 
> Double-check the eSATA cable connection to confirm that it is firmly inserted on both ends. If it is loose at all, the TiVo will not complete the upgrade process.
> 
> I would also try disconnecting and reconnecting the power to the TiVo after you connect the drive, as indicated in the instructions.


I am experiencing similar problem. I purchased my DVR Expander directly from Tivo and it arrived today. I have Tivo HD, v9.2a, no modifications. I followed the directions exactly. Unplugged Tivo, plugged ESATA into Expander and then into Tivo, powered up drive for at least 15 seconds, then powered on Tivo. Tivo comes up saying it detected the new external storage. I selected the option to add the storage, and Tivo restarted as expected. Once it started back up, though, I got the same "detection" message again. Looking at System Info it shows the drive as not configured. I have repeted this step a few times with same results. Tivo will not go past the stage of detecting the drive.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Jan 26, 2007)

Same here. Got the WD DVR Expander, followed the instructions, Tivo Detects the drive, and when I click on the next screen to add the storage, the Tivo HD says the drive is 'nor compatible'. I did the kickstart/HD verification, the funny thing is, when plugged to the external drive the tests never start. Unplugged from the external drive, the SMART HDD test works well and reports no failures. I tried an 'el cheapo' eSATA cable but that has NOT helped. I'm very reluctant to return the drive b/c the morons at WD will keep sending the wrong drive back to be replaced. (I had to send 3 replacements drives in a row b/c they were not the DVR expander. The first one I got was not powering up. Could I plug the DVR expander into a PC with an eSata port just to see if the drive gets mounted? (without formatting?)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Not to change the subject but, Amazon has the MY DVR Expander for $178.14 with free shipping. For most this also means no state tax!

http://www.amazon.com/500GB-My-Dvr-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1212455911&sr=1-1


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi folks,

Many months later, I just wanted to thank you for having this discussion. I own a Tivo HD and just recently picked up a Western Digital DVR expander. It started off great, but then after a day or two, I noticed my Tivo restarted and was at the powering up screen. I pulled the power and replugged and it started up fine. But then I noticed it would record with a stutter, and would randomly restart.

I took your advice and ordered another ESAT cable as suggested above. And I haven't had a reboot in a week so far. The problem turned out to be the cable provided with the Western Digital DVR. You need to get the one listed above.

For anyone else with this problem, here are some search terms in this to make it easier for others to find this answer:

tivo reboot restart western digital mydvr expander esata restarts stutters shuts down shut down 500 gig


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Skryme said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Many months later, I just wanted to thank you for having this discussion. I own a Tivo HD and just recently picked up a Western Digital DVR expander. It started off great, but then after a day or two, I noticed my Tivo restarted and was at the powering up screen. I pulled the power and replugged and it started up fine. But then I noticed it would record with a stutter, and would randomly restart.
> 
> ...


As expensive as the Expander is, it's ridiculous to have to purchase another cable. I know, but what can one do.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dwit said:


> As expensive as the Expander is, it's ridiculous to have to purchase another cable. I know, but what can one do.


+1 

I just noticed that the link for the replacement cable in my post was for buy.com. There are more and more reports of buy.com being somewhat flaky. Instead I'd order the recommended SIIG Serial ATA external cable from ProVantage...it's less than $10 and AFAIK everyone has been happy dealing with them.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

dwit said:


> As expensive as the Expander is, it's ridiculous to have to purchase another cable. I know, but what can one do.


Before you buy another eSATA cable, open up your Tivo and find inside where eSATA port is, press the top metal on each edge until it makes "click" sound. Don't push down too hard though.

It's hard to descibe in words so I will post a picture when I get a chance.

I had to do that to two of my THD.

Also, you don't have to buy My DVR Expander for THD.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

spike2k5 said:


> ...Also, you don't have to buy My DVR Expander for THD.


I for sure know that. Built my own-with your help, thank you-with double the capacity and undoubtably a better enclosure, for about the same price. Rock solid stable. No issues whatsoever with Antec MX-1 with it's included cable. See my signature.

Just commenting on the state of things with the Expander. :up:


----------



## anoneemus (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's an issue I'm having with my expander. Doesn't really sound like it fits any of these issues. A couple of weeks ago my THD started freezing up and through trial and error realized it was the expander. The THD wouldn't even reboot with it attached, but would when it wasn't. So I had WD send me another, and of course they sent me the one Tivo doesn't support. So I had them send me yet another and this time it was the right one. Problem is when I attach it and boot the THD up, it recognizes it and asks me to click continue to set it up and after a few seconds it says it's an unsupported device. It is the right one though. No matter what I do nothing changes. I called up Tivo and the girl told me to do a kickstart and run the SMART tests. When I get to that point and scroll down to those tests and press select nothing happens. This sucks. Any ideas?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

spike2k5 said:


> Also, you don't have to buy My DVR Expander for THD.


So as not to confuse anyone, (unless something drastic has happened while I was asleep at the wheel) the only eSATA drive that can be added via plug and pray to the TiVo HD is Western Digital's My DVR Expander.

Using Spike's seriously excellent program, WinMFS, however, one can add/marry a wide variety of expansion drives. :up: All the information anyone needs can be found on the Official eSATA Drive Expansion in 9.2: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

richsadams said:


> unless something drastic has happened while I was asleep at the wheel


I wouldn't say drastic not few things did change. More to follow I guess...

Anyways, got a picture. This is what I had to do to my two THD so hope this helps for some people.

*show Me*


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

spike2k5 said:


> I wouldn't say drastic not few things did change. More to follow I guess...
> 
> Anyways, got a picture. This is what I had to do to my two THD so hope this helps for some people.
> 
> *show Me*


 Wow, that _is _interesting! Perhaps that solves the riddle of the "bad" WD eSATA cables. It might not be WD's fault after all...sort of. That the SIIG cables work w/o having to do anything special indicates that the connector may just be a tad different?

Some folks had the same problem with their Series3's. Same advice?

And do you have a peek under the tent with respect to other eSATA hard drives working via plug and play on the TiVo HD? Hmmmm?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

anoneemus said:


> Here's an issue I'm having with my expander. Doesn't really sound like it fits any of these issues. A couple of weeks ago my THD started freezing up and through trial and error realized it was the expander. The THD wouldn't even reboot with it attached, but would when it wasn't. So I had WD send me another, and of course they sent me the one Tivo doesn't support. So I had them send me yet another and this time it was the right one. Problem is when I attach it and boot the THD up, it recognizes it and asks me to click continue to set it up and after a few seconds it says it's an unsupported device. It is the right one though. No matter what I do nothing changes. I called up Tivo and the girl told me to do a kickstart and run the SMART tests. When I get to that point and scroll down to those tests and press select nothing happens. This sucks. Any ideas?


That is strange. IIRC someone else had the same issue and had to replace their WD My DVR Expander something like three times before one would work.

Out of curiosity, what is the drive model number that appears on the screen when you connect it? It would be good to compare it to one that does work. That's what TiVo goes by with respect to approved and unapproved drives. I suppose they could have put the wrong drive in the case.

I don't have an eSATA drive connected to our TiVo HD. Can someone else post the drive number that appears on the System Information Screen under the expansion drive line? (Example - Series3, not a WD My DVR Expander)


----------



## Azkaban (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the same problem as anoneemus - Tivo says the WD MyDVR Expander is "unsupported". The case has a 'TiVo VERIFIED' sticker on it and says it's Model WD5000F032, which is what a TiVo rep says is the ONLY model supported - fine. But on the System Info screen the External Storage is listed as WDC WD5000AVJS-00TRA0 12.01C01, and that's what's being sent to TiVo (the rep verified). 

This is the second drive to do this - I did an RMA on the original drive, which worked fine for 8 months, then died (when the 9.3 upgrade came - coincidence? I think not.) Then swapped the first replacement drive for the one I have now. WD says it's a TiVo issue, and TiVo says it's a WD issue, and I'm stuck in the middle.

Any ideas out there on what to do next?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Try this (a few times if needed):

1. Unplug Tivo
2. Unplug your eSATA drive
3. Disconnect the eSATA cable from TiVo, your eSATA drive and reverse the connection making sure each end is snugly attached afterward. (If either end feels loose, order the SIIG cable linked below.)
4. Plug your eSATA drive in and wait 15 seconds
5. Plug TiVo in

That's worked for some folks in the past and more recently for a few people that just received the latest software upgrade.

If that doesn't work my next move would be to buy the recommended SIIG Serial ATA external cable (less than $10). WD seems to have cleaned their act up but some eSATA cables supplied with the WD My DVR Expander were known to be faulty for a time (verified by TiVoJerry).

Then if all else fails, I guess you'll need to properly divorce the drive and return it under warranty...again .

Good luck and let us know how things go. :up:


----------

